# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  التنزه في الهواء الطلق يساعد في التغلب على جفاف العيون

## mohamed73

أفادت  الرابطة الألمانية لأطباء العيون أن التنزه في الهواء الطلق وتناول الكثير  من المشروبات والسوائل يمكن أن يساعد في معالجة جفاف العيون، التي قد تنتج  عن الانتقال من الهواء البارد بالخارج إلى جو دافئ داخل المنزل. 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          وأوصت الرابطة الألمانية الأشخاص  الذين يجلسون أمام شاشات الحاسوب لفترات طويلة بالرمش أكثر من مرة عن عمد،  لأن العمل بتركيز أمام شاشة الكمبيوتر يقلل من عدد المرات التي يتم فيها  الرمش بالعين، وهو ما ينتج عنه عدم تجديد الطبقة الدمعية. 
وأشار الأطباء الألمان إلى أن تنظيف حافة الجفن تفيد في بعض الأحيان، حيث  يتم فيها إفراز الطبقة الدهنية العليا من الطبقة الدمعية، وهي تضمن عدم  تبخر الطبقة بسهولة. 
ويمكن تنظيف حواف الجفن بالماء الدافئ برفق، مع التدليك اللطيف بواسطة قطعة  من القطن والتي تعزز من عملية الإفراز. ونصحت الرابطة الألمانية بضرورة  استشارة الطبيب في حالة جفاف العين بشكل دائم.

----------

